# Pain Relief?



## theshanman97

Hey , in till i can (Hopefully) get some pain meds of the vets tomoz what can i use to get rid of tillie's pain? shes in agony x


----------



## nabi

If she is in that much pain you need to call the DVM....I would be doing that right away....I used a warm water bottle wrapped in a towel and let my girls lay with that and it seemed to soothe them....


----------



## theshanman97

nabi said:


> If she is in that much pain you need to call the DVM....I would be doing that right away....I used a warm water bottle wrapped in a towel and let my girls lay with that and it seemed to soothe them....


Whats a DVM? X


----------



## 20887

theshanman97 said:


> Whats a DVM? X



Doctor of veterinary medicine, so just your vet


----------



## theshanman97

missy_r said:


> Doctor of veterinary medicine, so just your vet


They aren't open now  x


----------



## 20887

theshanman97 said:


> They aren't open now  x


 Do you have an emergency vet? If she is in a lot of pain, you really need to get her some pain meds. You may be able to call them and just pick up some pain meds if they know she was just spayed.


----------



## Finn

Poor poor baby. Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## theshanman97

missy_r said:


> Do you have an emergency vet? If she is in a lot of pain, you really need to get her some pain meds. You may be able to call them and just pick up some pain meds if they know she was just spayed.


No there isent any  only in Falmouth (20 mins from us) but my mums on tablets and after she has taken them she can't legally drive  I have no idea what to do! :'(


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Can you call the emergency vet and explain? There might be something at the regular pharmacy that might help, but check with the vet first!


----------



## theshanman97

KrystalLeigh said:


> Can you call the emergency vet and explain? There might be something at the regular pharmacy that might help, but check with the vet first!


I don't have a emergency vet for here  and no shops open now :'( I'm terrified and don't know what to do !


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I'm not sure how it works there, but calls to emergency vets here are free. It's just if you need them to come for a visit that there's a crazy cost associated. I would call any emergency vet, even if they're not super close. That doesn't really help if there aren't any stores open though. Are there any emergency vets there that would travel?


----------



## 20887

What time is is over there Shannon?


----------



## theshanman97

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm not sure how it works there, but calls to emergency vets here are free. It's just if you need them to come for a visit that there's a crazy cost associated. I would call any emergency vet, even if they're not super close. That doesn't really help if there aren't any stores open though. Are there any emergency vets there that would travel?


I don't know any emergency vets , you have to go through a call centre and then send a vet out for a stupid price ! It's not food here as my vets is a tiny one and there's barly any money ect.  we only moved to his one a year ago so we don't dealt know much about it as there's only 2 vets in our town and the other one killed my hamster


----------



## theshanman97

missy_r said:


> What time is is over there Shannon?


It's 10:20pm


----------



## 20887

Hmm... Well if you can't get to a vet, I am not sure what else you can do besides make her comfortable... Get her wrapped up in a nice cozy blanket and make sure she is eating/drinking. Call the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## theshanman97

missy_r said:


> Hmm... Well if you can't get to a vet, I am not sure what else you can do besides make her comfortable... Get her wrapped up in a nice cozy blanket and make sure she is eating/drinking. Call the vet first thing in the morning.


Ok I will but by the looks of it I'm going to be up all night


----------



## KrystalLeigh

That's too bad Shannon. I agree with Missy. You don't want to give her anything without proper dosing instructions, etc., so making her comfortable is really the only thing to do for right now. Do you have a heating pad (or even a hot water bottle)? Only use on low temperature, covered by a towel or light blanket, and only use if she can get up and away if she gets too hot. It might be some comfort to her and encourage her to sleep? Poor girl. Since your vet isn't near you, you would think that they would have given you some metacam or something just in case.


----------



## theshanman97

KrystalLeigh said:


> That's too bad Shannon. I agree with Missy. You don't want to give her anything without proper dosing instructions, etc., so making her comfortable is really the only thing to do for right now. Do you have a heating pad (or even a hot water bottle)? Only use on low temperature, covered by a towel or light blanket, and only use if she can get up and away if she gets too hot. It might be some comfort to her and encourage her to sleep? Poor girl. Since your vet isn't near you, you would think that they would have given you some metacam or something just in case.


My vet is in my town but there is no emergency vet ect. Attached to it


----------



## theshanman97

Just found out if I was to call out a vet from Falmouth it would cost £100! And we would have to give the money to the vet instantly ! Well we don't have cash in out purses for it let alone in my mums bank!


----------



## LBChi

Oh poor Tillie, night time always seems to be the worst for little ones, human kids included. Just try to keep her comfortable, and use a heating pad like was suggested. Im sure she will be a little better in the morning. But call your vet as soon as you can in the AM. Good luck Shannon and try to get some sleep. Hugs...


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Shannon, what makes you think she is in agony? Are you sure she isn't just uncomfortable from the anaesthetic and wound site? She will be sore, it is quite a major surgery. I just don't want you panicking if she is just being Chihuahua like!


----------



## theshanman97

She was crying ,kicking around and SCREAMING in pain ! All better now though ! My best 
Mate suggested turning the lights off and putting on classical music and it worked ! XD she's asleep! X


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Poor baby. I'm glad she is sleeping, it really is the best medicine.


----------



## nabi

Glad she has settled...she is probably not in pain, just reacting to the anesthesia and the stress....keep her warm and quiet and I bet she will sleep all night....


----------



## theshanman97

she just woke up with HORRENDOUS diarrhea! all over the place! the second she moves it ALL comes out!  and shes thrown up! the vets said this would happen but i didnt excpect THIS bad!


----------



## nabi

Poor little girl...she should feel better after getting all that out of her system...


----------



## theshanman97

nabi said:


> Poor little girl...she should feel better after getting all that out of her system...


im REALLY hoping she will! im think im gonna be up all night today! x


----------



## teetee

oh no! I hope she gets better in these next few hours. I hate to hear that she's so uncomfortable. Get well soon Tillie baby.

-on a lighter note, after Miya's spay, she had a hard time controlling her poopies. She went on top of dad's computer hahahahaha


----------



## theshanman97

teetee said:


> oh no! I hope she gets better in these next few hours. I hate to hear that she's so uncomfortable. Get well soon Tillie baby.
> 
> -on a lighter note, after Miya's spay, she had a hard time controlling her poopies. She went on top of dad's computer hahahahaha


awww thank you! and LOLZ! x


----------



## Audreybabypup

Poor baby girl. Try to keep her hydrated. She's losing a lot of fluids.


----------



## proudpeyotemama

Poor baby girl!!!! My thoughts are with you Shannon, the morning will come soon enough & you will be able to get in touch with your vet. I hope they can give her medication to help ease her pain. Please message me if you need to talk!!! <3


----------



## susan davis

I would be getting some pedilyte sol'n and get several teaspoons down her every few hours, to keep her from dehydrating. You can get this at any drugstore. As for the 'agony' that may be from her just being scared to death!!! Look at it this way, she went for a car ride, went into a weird smelly place, got jabbed with a needle, woke up in a cage (one more reason to have your dog used to a crate) in pain. Now she's home, and she is voiceing her displeasure at all this! The diarrhea and vomiting are her bodies reaction to the intestinal 'handling' that the vet has to do to get at the uterus. Some dogs react more than others. Some dogs are more 'drama queens' than others. If YOU are so very upset, she is going to 'read' you. Try hard to be loving, but matter of fact. Oh dear, poor baby, you're so sick etc. Try just cleaning her up, fixing her a cuddle bed, and leaving her alone. Turn lights out etc. You can stay in a couch, or a lounger, but don't interact with her, just let her know you're there. Hang in there, tomorrow will be better. Sue


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Aw, poor Tillie. When the stores open, get her some pure yam baby food or pure pumpkin, and give her some if she'll have any. It will help with the diahrrea and also give her some moisture. Is she drinking a lot? Pedialyte is not a bad idea to prevent dehydration. Hopefully it will not continue for long. The same exact thing happened to Odie and it was a long few days of phone calls with the vet and making sure she was getting some fluid every couple of hours. Hopefully Tillie will recover a little quicker!


----------



## nabi

Hows Tillie this morning ?


----------



## woodard2009

I know how you feel Shannon!! I was a bundle of nerves when my chi was spayed. I never seen her act so off & be so uncomfortable in my life. I just kept a very close eye on her & left her alone. I think the anesthesia is the hardest part for this little ones (or for anyone for that matter). It makes them act crazy. The first 24-48 hours is the hardest after a spay, but recovery time is very quick & she'll be up on her feet in no time ready to eat & play normally. Hang in there & let everyone know how she's doing this morning!!


----------



## missydawn

theshanman97 said:


> Hey , in till i can (Hopefully) get some pain meds of the vets tomoz what can i use to get rid of tillie's pain? shes in agony x


The vet that did it didn't give her any pain medicine to take home??


----------



## Bianca00

Just thought I'd chime in about the anesthesia. Ripley (Doberman) donates blood and they give her light anesthesia so she lays there for 20 mins. For the rest of the day she whines, paces, has diarrhea, and this last time threw up twice. It is very nerve racking. Your baby did just have major surgery and is confused. Hope she is doing better today!


----------



## theshanman97

thank you everyone! shes ALOT better today , i left her sleep in the sitting room last night and woke up to poo and puke everywhere but oh well! shes eating a bit and im giving her loads of water but sadly most the things people have suggested getting are available where i live! the pumpkin is only here at haloween and that other stuff ive never heard of! :S


----------



## theshanman97

missydawn said:


> The vet that did it didn't give her any pain medicine to take home??


here vets dont tend to give pain meds and not down here at all! its crap in the south west  x


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I got butternut squash when mine had diarrhoea, in place of the recommended pumpkin. I cooked and pureed it, and it did the trick.


----------



## theshanman97

Wicked Pixie said:


> I got butternut squash when mine had diarrhoea, in place of the recommended pumpkin. I cooked and pureed it, and it did the trick.


thank you! im gonna go get me to get some! lol x


----------



## missydawn

theshanman97 said:


> here vets dont tend to give pain meds and not down here at all! its crap in the south west  x


Our vet always gives us pain medicine after any type of surgery for them to take for a few days


----------



## Finn

How is Tillie doing?


----------



## theshanman97

missydawn said:


> Our vet always gives us pain medicine after any type of surgery for them to take for a few days


yeah its weird here lol x


Finn said:


> How is Tillie doing?


shes doing fine thanks for asking! shes been sleeping and eating a bit of the food the vets gave and shes drinking a bit  x


----------



## pastel

Poor baby, glad she's doing a lot better. I'm surprised as well the vet didn't give u meds to take home. Nike had some just in case, and she didn't even need it after her first dose they gave her at the clinic.


----------



## CHITheresa

I demanded pain meds and extra just in case for few days. Glad she is doing better. You need to keep thing on hand at home for emergency my friend. I get a list together. Did you get onesie on her?


----------



## ~LS~

Oh wow Shannon, poor little Tillie!
I'm glad she's feeling better. Are you planning on taking her to the vet? 
Or is she back to her usual self? Maybe you can call him/her and let them
know what Tillie went through, see what they think.


----------



## michele

theshanman97 said:


> here vets dont tend to give pain meds and not down here at all! its crap in the south west  x


You should have got pain meds,change vets that's disgusting


----------



## LostLakeLua

Anesthesia always makes me so nervous. Glad to hear she's doing better; and hoping things continue on that path. Don't have much advice.. most remedies I know are for specific issues and not just post-op pain management. Even Kahlua who was 4lbs at her spay got a few drops of metacam prescribed daily. Best wishes! <3


----------



## theshanman97

michele said:


> You should have got pain meds,change vets that's disgusting


thats the best one i can get to! the other one kills animals  not impressed my self! x


----------



## AussieLass

michele said:


> You should have got pain meds,change vets that's disgusting


A holistic vet did all 3 of mine on the same day - no painkiller meds were sent home & I collected 2 hours after surgery. 

They slept peacefully, and 36 hours later (after 1 x quiet, sedate day) they were 100% their usual selves. 

I personally don't agree with pain meds as they give dogs an entirely false sense of security allowing them to surpass their limitations, and possibly do great damage to themselves.


----------



## pastel

AussieLass said:


> A holistic vet did all 3 of mine on the same day - no painkiller meds were sent home & I collected 2 hours after surgery.
> 
> They slept peacefully, and 36 hours later (after 1 x quiet, sedate day) they were 100% their usual selves.
> 
> I personally don't agree with pain meds as they give dogs an entirely false sense of security allowing them to surpass their limitations, and possibly do great damage to themselves.


yeah, I can see them running around more than they should ....
That said, i probably couldn't have survived the c-section without my meds LoL.


----------



## AussieLass

pastel said:


> That said, i probably couldn't have survived the c-section without my meds LoL.


Oh, I dunno, I was running up and down the hallway from outside in the garden, or hangin' at the Nurse's Station, to my room taking phone calls 48 hours after my c-sections for my 9lb 2oz, and my 28.5oz or 810gms kidlets, the latter being done under general anaesthesia which really knocks you about. 

With the big 'un, she was lifted out at 3.02pm, and at precisely 3.45pm I walked outside unaided and had a cigarillo much to the astonishment, admonishment and disgust of Docs & nurses alike - pfft I had refrained for quite long enough, it's amazing where & how a smoker's legs will carry them.

I personally think a lot has to do with fitness level/muscle strength - I was at my peak levels when having kids, shame it's all gone to seed these days and I don't smoke anymore so I've got no hope of ever repeating those feats


----------



## Gracie

AussieLass said:


> Oh, I dunno, I was running up and down the hallway from outside in the garden, or hangin' at the Nurse's Station, to my room taking phone calls 48 hours after my c-sections for my 9lb 2oz, and my 28.5oz or 810gms kidlets, the latter being done under general anaesthesia which really knocks you about.
> 
> With the big 'un, she was lifted out at 3.02pm, and at precisely 3.45pm I walked outside unaided and had a cigarillo much to the astonishment, admonishment and disgust of Docs & nurses alike - pfft I had refrained for quite long enough, it's amazing where & how a smoker's legs will carry them.
> 
> I personally think a lot has to do with fitness level/muscle strength - I was at my peak levels when having kids, shame it's all gone to seed these days and I don't smoke anymore so I've got no hope of ever repeating those feats


Lol,when I had an epidural back in the days they had a smoking room in maternity ward,I could hardly feel my legs as it was wearing off but still managed to walk/crawl to the smoke room!!!,to my shame !,don't know about my fitness levels just gagging for a smoke lol,karen


----------



## ~LS~

Shannon, how is Tillie doing?


----------



## LBChi

~LS~ said:


> Shannon, how is Tillie doing?


Yes, how is she, and you?


----------



## Blondie87

Poor Tillie! Crazy they didn't prescribe her meds. I have never heard of that. With Bella we had to pay extra to get meds to take home, but they made sure everyone knew they offered it, and I am pretty sure everyone gets them. Izzie's was included. I forget what Bella's meds were called, but it was in a pill form that I had to crush for her and put in baby food, and Izzie had pre-filled syringes of metacam that I just syringed in her mouth. I do agree that it can give them a false sense of what they are capable of doing... but I would rather that and me just watch them very carefully then them be in pain.

I just had robotic laparoscopic surgery on Wednesday, and although I was walking around fine after the surgery at the hospital, at home I didn't feel as good and I don't know if I could have done it without pain meds! Even with my strong pain meds I gotta hold a pillow to my belly when moving around.


----------



## ~LS~

Blondie87 said:


> ...
> I just had robotic laparoscopic surgery on Wednesday, and although I was walking around fine after the surgery at the hospital, at home I didn't feel as good and I don't know if I could have done it without pain meds! Even with my strong pain meds I gotta hold a pillow to my belly when moving around.



Feel better girlie! 

I was not able to walk around after mine at all, it was a nightmare, but I mean
even on regular days walking is challenging due to pain, so the fact that they 
played around in there made things a million times worse. What was the
reason for your surgery?(if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Blondie87

To remove 2 ovarian cysts. I had the same surgery done in Sept 2010, just not with the robot. Although I have more incisions and they are bigger with the robot, I have recovered much better.


----------



## theshanman97

Sorry hwy everyone ! She was fine in Till today , she has been still not her normal self , crying constantly,not wanting food or drink and just sleeping ! We are taking her STRAIGHT to the vet tommorow ! I am v scares  I'm syringing as much water as possible into her but I know it's not enough ! X


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Is she dehydrated at all? Not eating much isnt a problem, but dehydration is an emergency.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I can't remember if you mentioned it, but do you have anything like pedialyte there? It's meant to prevent dehydration in infants that have diarrhea, etc. If you do, get the unflavoured kind, with the ingredients being just sodium, potassium, chloride, citrate, and dextrose. We still have some in our fridge from Odie's spay 6 months ago, and it doesn't expire until 2013, kept refridgerated.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I was going to add that a trip to the vet would be best obviously, but until that time comes it might be good to administer some.


----------



## theshanman97

Wicked Pixie said:


> Is she dehydrated at all? Not eating much isnt a problem, but dehydration is an emergency.


she may be but im trying to get enough water in her but i now have to hold her down to do so  x


KrystalLeigh said:


> I can't remember if you mentioned it, but do you have anything like pedialyte there? It's meant to prevent dehydration in infants that have diarrhea, etc. If you do, get the unflavoured kind, with the ingredients being just sodium, potassium, chloride, citrate, and dextrose. We still have some in our fridge from Odie's spay 6 months ago, and it doesn't expire until 2013, kept refridgerated.


no i dont think we do! :S i think i will just take her to the vets in the morning as its late now (7:56pm) and all shops are shut x


----------



## LostLakeLua

Oh poor girl; doesn't it seem this kinda stuff always happens on weekends?! I'm not shocked they didn't give pain meds; for the 7_ years I've worked for a vet I've witnessed many animals tearing their stitches out after surgery because the pain meds gave them a false sense of comfort and they just ate at the incision =/ NOT pretty. That said, they should always give the option and send some home just in case of incidents like this. How does the incision look? Does she seem at all bothered by it; or just sore all over in general? Hopefully you can just keep her comfortable. I don't know what you guys use in the UK, but if you have an online phone directory (we use yellowbook here lol) you might be able to look up the numbers of a few vets. Explain your situation; tell them how FAR you are and that you are unable to take her anywhere; and see if they can offer ANY advice on keeping her comfortable til she can be seen tomorrow. Good luck Shan!


----------



## theshanman97

hi everyone! my auntie is picking me up to go to the vet in 10 mins! when mum rang up they said they are "Shocked" that we wearnt given tablets to take home! she cant sit and is screaming and jumping around on her bum , cant stay still , wont drink , throws up ANYTHING she eats , has barley gone to the toilet (Once every couple days ) and when she does its watery and is CONSTANTLY shaking!  x


----------



## woodard2009

theshanman97 said:


> hi everyone! my auntie is picking me up to go to the vet in 10 mins! when mum rang up they said they are "Shocked" that we wearnt given tablets to take home! she cant sit and is screaming and jumping around on her bum , cant stay still , wont drink , throws up ANYTHING she eats , has barley gone to the toilet (Once every couple days ) and when she does its watery and is CONSTANTLY shaking!  x


I'm so sorry you're going thru this! I'm so glad you're getting her to the vet!! Praying she gets some relief soon. They didn't give me meds for Midgie either; I was a basket case for the first 2 days. Will be thinking about you; please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## theshanman97

woodard2009 said:


> I'm so sorry you're going thru this! I'm so glad you're getting her to the vet!! Praying she gets some relief soon. They didn't give me meds for Midgie either; I was a basket case for the first 2 days. Will be thinking about you; please let us know what the vet says.


thank you! she has an infection  she has a temp of 39! :O they have given her a antibiotic injection and a pain relief one , she is now asleep but im still v worried  they booked in another apointment for tommorow to see if her temp is going down , THANK YOU to everyone for your support/advice and general well wishes! x


----------



## woodard2009

How frustrating!! Momma's instinct is "always" right!! So glad you got this resolved. Maybe now she can get the proper rest she needs. If she still feels how to you, you can take a wash cloth & soak it in warm to cool water & wipe her belly & head to help bring the temp down & make her a little more comfortable. Let's us know how she's doing later.


----------



## theshanman97

woodard2009 said:


> How frustrating!! Momma's instinct is "always" right!! So glad you got this resolved. Maybe now she can get the proper rest she needs. If she still feels how to you, you can take a wash cloth & soak it in warm to cool water & wipe her belly & head to help bring the temp down & make her a little more comfortable. Let's us know how she's doing later.


lol! yes im SO happy its getting sorted now! she is just lying down right now and im cooking her some scrambled eggs which the vets suggested so finger crossed she will eat it!  x


----------



## LostLakeLua

Aww I'm glad she was able to be seen! I hope she continues recovering well; give Tillie hugs & kisses for me!


----------



## theshanman97

KittynKahlua said:


> Aww I'm glad she was able to be seen! I hope she continues recovering well; give Tillie hugs & kisses for me!


i will! thank you!  x


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Poor little baby, she really has been through the mill. I really hope she can keep the eggs down.


----------



## theshanman97

Wicked Pixie said:


> Poor little baby, she really has been through the mill. I really hope she can keep the eggs down.


yeah she has  and so do i! lol x


----------



## pupluv168

I hope Tillie feels better soon!!


----------



## pastel

Poor little girl. I guess in hindsight it was a good thing she wasn't given pain meds since you found an infection you might not have had she been given any...
Hope Tillie gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## theshanman97

Thank you everyone! shes doing OK this morning so hopefully by the time of her next vet appointment today her temp will be down! x


----------



## LBChi

Oh my poor baby! I just got caught up on this thread. I'm glad she's starting to feel better now. I hope the vet appointment goes good. Give her big kisses for me, and hugs to you Shannon, you and Tillie have gone through a lot the past few days.


----------



## theshanman97

LBChi said:


> Oh my poor baby! I just got caught up on this thread. I'm glad she's starting to feel better now. I hope the vet appointment goes good. Give her big kisses for me, and hugs to you Shannon, you and Tillie have gone through a lot the past few days.


thank you and i will give her big kisses from you!  x


----------



## nabi

hope Tillie is feeling better today....hugs to her :daisy:


----------



## theshanman97

nabi said:


> hope Tillie is feeling better today....hugs to her :daisy:


thank you! she is feeling ok but still has REALLY bad diarrhea!  shes now at the vets with my mum x


----------



## pupluv168

How was the vet, Shannon. We are all very anxious to see Tillie feeling better!


----------



## bayoumah

hi hopeing everything is better for her


----------



## theshanman97

thank you everyone! she is ALL better! XD temp is normal and she is running round like a crazy person! (Or should i say dog  ) x


----------



## LBChi

Oh that's good to hear Shannon!


----------



## Finn

theshanman97 said:


> thank you everyone! she is ALL better! XD temp is normal and she is running round like a crazy person! (Or should i say dog  ) x


I'm glad Tillie is better.


----------

